# R.I.P Phantom and Fishy <3 I love you



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Yes a few days ago I found Phantom dead in his quarantine and just yesterday Fishy was his usual self and I found him dead this morning.... nonetheless they were wonderful fish,no, they were wonderful _friends _and seeing them happy and swimming joyfully in the mornings was a simple pleasure that made my day...and one I took for granted..if there is one thing I have learned from owning fish it is that you never know how much love something or someone until you've lost them. Fishy, you were such a sweetheart in fact I have a feeling I could have put a female in with you and you would get along fine! (I'm NOT kidding he just sat there watching the female swim around after about 4 weeks of conditioning he didn't do anything,and I will admit as a very cautious experiment I let a female into his 1 gallon for about 5 minutes under very high supervision and neither off them did DIDDLEY!) Phantom, you were so cute and that is one word that really sums you up period as well as you were very gentle. (Again no joke he would never flare NEVER! I would let him see his reflection and he would swim up to it for a second and just stare at it like "Oh, hi who are you huh eh, whatever it doesn't matter!") Anyways I love you both and have a nice time in heaven.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Awwe, I am sorry. You gave them a nice home. <3


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about your fish. They'll be missed very much.


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

That's too bad, sorry for your loss :C


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

RIP PHANTOM AND FISHY! 

So sorry for ur loss mary


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Awwe, I am so sorry.


----------

